# my wheatens' agility thread



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

Our first class was last evening, and we had a blast! 

We mostly worked on learning different beginners obstacles and practicing them in various orders. It was also nice to work on sitting and staying patiently while the other dogs went through the course. 

I was nervous about how Murphy would handle a classroom setting with his leash reactivity, but he was extremely well behaved. He snarked at a GSD pup who was being a little rude (aka being a puppy), but after that he was very sweet with her and was fine standing nearby all of the other dogs. He got switched on (he stands perfectly still and tries to make himself look big and stands his little tail up straight, this usually happens right before he reacts) a bit near the beginning of class when a couple of the other dogs were barking at each other, but I got his focus back on me quickly and then he was fine (much more quickly and easily than during a typical walk. He never even made a peep). 

I think working on new skills in an environment with other on-leash dogs is going to help greatly with his reactivity. After seeing his behavior last night, we plan on taking additional classes and branching out into nosework and other activities. 

Alannah was awesome. She is SO quick and spirited. She adored everything and picked it all up so quickly. We just started working on weave poles with the poles set pretty far apart from each other and just sort of taking the dogs down the middle. Since they slowed her down a bit, this was her least favorite obstacle. She did great on both jumps we tried, the tunnel, tire, and we also started the broad jump. 

This class had all the dogs on leash, but she would have been fine not leashed (which is suprising to me with how much she loves socailizing with other dogs and people). She was so focused on the obstacles and my fiance that she didn't care who else was around. I was so proud. 

Murphy was good with the jumps and the tire, and excellent with the weave poles. He was a little terrified of the tunnel at first. We sprinkled treats inside the mouth of it, and were slowly able to coax him inside a little more each turn. My fiance went to the other end and I had him at the front. Finally, near the end of class, he ran right through for two turns in a row! The look on his face when he came out the other end and he got praise from both of us was so proud and excited. I can't believe how confident he was by the end. 

Anyway, I will probably update this as we have any progress. One of the staff members at our facility was there last night taking photos, so hopefully in a couple days I will have some nice pictures to share.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Glad everything went well! I can't wait to see pictures. I definetly think that group classes can help shy or reactive dogs temendously.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't wait for pictures and updates!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

We finally have some photos to share  

Murphy is first: 



























We had to help coax him through the tunnel as a team, but now he runs right through 










And Alannah:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

So cute! They look like they're having a blast.


----------

